# After Uber Cut, I still did about avg $30.5/hour..today



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Today was another great day, for me, I started working for Uber at 5:30pm and was done by 11:00 and did about $190 in fares  This was the best Sunday yet, I know there will be plenty more to come.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

focusman said:


> Today was another great day, for me, I started working for Uber at 5:30pm and was done by 11:00 and did about $190 in fares  This was the best Sunday yet, I know there will be plenty more to come.


Congrats!!! Which city are you in?


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

focusman said:


> Today was another great day, for me, I started working for Uber at 5:30pm and was done by 11:00 and did about $190 in fares  This was the best Sunday yet, I know there will be plenty more to come.


$ 190 / 5.5 hours = $ 34.54 / hour, but not $ 30.5. If it's gross, then $ 34.54 × 0.8 = $ 27.64 / hour, but again, not 30.5. I think you are a liar or a braggart.


----------



## DeamonOfDistance (Aug 26, 2014)

focusman said:


> Today was another great day, for me, I started working for Uber at 5:30pm and was done by 11:00 and did about $190 in fares  This was the best Sunday yet, I know there will be plenty more to come.


..and how many fares did it take? They were obviously back to back to back along with the mileage driven, c'mon don't just give half the info..?


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> $ 190 / 5.5 hours = $ 34.54 / hour, but not $ 30.5. If it's gross, then $ 34.54 × 0.8 = $ 27.64 / hour, but again, not 30.5. I think you are a liar or a braggart.


I don't thinks he lied . He might just be sloppy on the math .

@focusman it will be great if you can share more info on how to get more rides


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

What an Uber shill! You're now blocked


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> $ 190 / 5.5 hours = $ 34.54 / hour, but not $ 30.5. If it's gross, then $ 34.54 × 0.8 = $ 27.64 / hour, but again, not 30.5. I think you are a liar or a braggart.


What's $2.86 an hour amongst friends?

Less Fuel
Less Depreciation
Less Maintenance
Less income tax


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

We tell new chauffeurs they should, at BEST , factor wages by the month, but the most accurate assessment is quarterly. Way too many variables week to week, more than seen even in the restaurant business. In our city, it is more like construction trade, seasonal and cyclical: if you base your living expenses on your busiest season, you will be homeless during slow seasons


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

focusman said:


> Today was another great day, for me, I started working for Uber at 5:30pm and was done by 11:00 and did about $190 in fares  This was the best Sunday yet, I know there will be plenty more to come.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Boooooooooo 
You lie like a rug


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry my math was a little off, I was a bit tired..after my drive.. after Uber's 20% cut it would be $152/5.5- $27.63, you are right, I did not take into consideration all the other variables, that is because I also make extra money selling products to My customers as well, and also get tips on a regular as well..So I usually make much more overall to cover expenses...


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

I am in Georgia by the way


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

focusman said:


> Sorry my math was a little off, I was a bit tired..after my drive.. after Uber's 20% cut it would be $152/5.5- $27.63, you are right, I did not take into consideration all the other variables, that is because I also make extra money selling products to My customers as well, and also get tips on a regular as well..So I usually make much more overall to cover expenses...


when u said u get tip regularly...
thats were u lied


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

focusman said:


> I also make extra money selling products to My customers as well, and also get tips on a regular as well.


Scamway?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

focusman said:


> Sorry my math was a little off, I was a bit tired..after my drive.. after Uber's 20% cut it would be $152/5.5- $27.63, you are right, I did not take into consideration all the other variables, that is because I also make extra money selling products to My customers as well, and also get tips on a regular as well..So I usually make much more overall to cover expenses...


Oh PRODUCTS, yes...
A lot of the women who ride with me tell me about the awkward snake oil salesmen that try to sell them stuff, so I know exactly what you're talking about. KrisThuy said it first: you don't make tips...
AND
You're operating in Georgia, yet I feel like your numbers are very much "un-Georgia." 
I hate to be a dick (that's a lie.) but 
Lies make baby Jesus cry


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

MLM Snake Oil and Jesus in one thread, now who wants to add politics?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I hate to be a dick (that's a lie.) but
> Lies make baby Jesus cry


MURPHY! (LMAO) .. no wonder the girls love you plenty. HA HA AH AHA HA H HAH A ..


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh ok, I am not here to convince anyone, just because you don't get tips, don't mean no one esle get tips...
many of you don't know how to connect with people...I don't market service and products that people don't need
and they are happy to pay me...I am all about win win for me and my customers..no complaints here...


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

focusman said:


> Oh ok, I am not here to convince anyone, just because you don't get tips, don't mean no one esle get tips...
> many of you don't know how to connect with people...I don't market service and products that people don't need
> and they are happy to pay me...I am all about win win for me and my customers..no complaints here...


When you share things with the group, it means you ARE here to convince someone. So .. either share it all or don't post anything. No one is asking for your "secrets" .. just proof that you're doing what no one else on this thread is doing. THAT is why you are getting feedback flack. 'Sides, dangling your tiny carrot in front of others is disrespectful and rude.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

You guys on here are so funny to me....LOL....you are quick to judge based on your own experiences..what you fail to understand
is that your experience is not my experience, I am my own person, I create my reality..I don't focus on the issues with Uber, and they do have issues,
I am not going to sit here and say that they don't have them but I look for ways to increase my earnings and to make Uber a great experience for my customers....I will continue to thrive with Uber and in life period because I don't let people and circumstances stop me from getting what I want... I used to blame everyone..Not I don't blame anyone..I just focus on what I can do to get better results next time and I learn from my mistakes..
I have attached Why many of us that have a Rich Mindset will continue to do well, why those in here and the world who have a poor mindset will continue to complain and point out "the wrong" things that others are doing..I know you can't help yourself, your very mindset controls your actions..so I will never take anything you say personally, you drunk the "poor mentality" Kool aid along time ago and no matter what you do, you will always look for excuses and fault..until you change your mindset and poor habits..


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Emmes said:


> When you share things with the group, it means you ARE here to convince someone. So .. either share it all or don't post anything. No one is asking for your "secrets" .. just proof that you're doing what no one else on this thread is doing. THAT is why you are getting feedback flack. 'Sides, dangling your tiny carrot in front of others is disrespectful and rude.


No it means, I am sharing, that is your interpretation...because I get private emails, all the time from those who thank me for posting some of my messages and if someone needs some clarification or resource or tip, they can simply ask...it is all your interpretation..., I am rude and disrepectful to you..so that again is your interpretation...you are speaking for yourself, no one else..we are all adults here..so if someone does not like what I say, please tell me, it is fine, I will not get offended but don't speak for others, speak for yourself..Be responsible for yourself, Is there anyone here that can not speak for themselves and need someone else to speak for them, please let me know and let me know who you are assigning to be your represantative, LOL ????


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Aahhh the herbalife is back!
Look how he got rich in only few days! And now he's willing to share that knowledge with you! Yes YOU! To show your commitment and how serious you are about becoming millionaire please send $199 (plus $4.95 processing fee).
But wait! If you call within next 10 minutes you can double on crap for the same money, only pay additional $4.95 processing fee. There's no catch whatsoever! All you have to do is sign up 1000 of your friends and family! And why wouldn't they want to become rich? Just look at you, becoming rich by the second!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Another "John" .. why didn't you say so!?

Selling your "wares" to the unsuspecting and weak.

You won't find much of that here. Just truth .. so you might want to grab a band-aid.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Dude, just screenshot and post your earnings from last night. If you're telling the truth, the haters will have to suck it up. If you're lying, then you can slink away in shame.

Either way, screenshot = proof.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

focusman said:


> I don't market service and products that people don't need
> and they are happy to pay me


Really that many middle-aged guys go for the knock off penis pills? How much are you peddling em at? And what's your speciality product or service for the ladies? Please enlighten the forum!


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> when u said u get tip regularly...
> thats were u lied


I think that we should not jump to fast to claim that @focusman lied. As a community, we should try to learn from each other.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

No one said get rich in a few days, its interesting when those who you who wants stay in your false beliefs you bring up the oldest dinosaurs in the industry like amway and herbalife and you bring up your experiences of others who did not know how to effectively share an opportunity without chasing others around. To be successful in any biz venture takes work and dedication to bring out your best and to connect with others who are open. That is why I continue to do well with Uber because I am dedicated to do well. Also Not all MLM are the same. I am in a company now that I paiying $25/month for that allows me to save a ton on my taxes. It allows me to track my mileage and expense, take pictures of my receipts with their app and get discounts off local restaurants, automobile vendors and online vendors like Target, Walmart, etc. So I save about $150-200+/month in savings. How is this a scam, if one, we guarantee satisfaction or your money back and two, I will be saving money on my taxes and things I buy on a daily basis. Yes, I do make money when I share it with others but many people get this from me just for the product and never promote the opportunity and that is fine, the product was selling before there was an opportunity attached to it. It is fine if you don't know how to share without you sounding salesy. It does not mean that everyone has your problem. And do to well with any venture involved money, Uber included, you have to work on yourself and develope some people skills. Oh my God, that means you actually have to change your mindset. LOL..Your stuck in your mediocre ways so anything that challenges you, your ego just can't handle it. Ok, I am done for today. Peace....until next time..I have to follow up on my new customers and prospects


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> I think that we should not jump to fast to claim that @focusman lied. As a community, we should try to learn from each other.


I completely agree .. which is why if you're going to make a statement, you should be able to back it up .. or don't even post it.
There are plenty of avenues to post how great you're doing without proof .. say, Facebook.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

I have that beat..I'm averaging around 70 bucks per hour! ...............................................................................wait I mean cents!


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

I drove for 10 hours and got $135 from Uber.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

winston said:


> I drove for 10 hours and got $135 from Uber.


You've already received your $135 or that's what you will receive AFTER Uber takes out all their fees?


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You've already received your $135 or that's what you will receive AFTER Uber takes out all their fees?


$135 is my share after the uber fees from yesterday. Used about $25 in gas. So about $11/hr before whatever destruction I did to my car. Picked up 2 long fares later in the day or it would have been more like $8 an hour. Pretty typical, wasn't really even slow, just most every ride here is $4-$8.

Oh, I also got one $2 tip out of 21 rides.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> $ 190 / 5.5 hours = $ 34.54 / hour, but not $ 30.5. If it's gross, then $ 34.54 × 0.8 = $ 27.64 / hour, but again, not 30.5. I think you are a liar or a braggart.


That's a little harsh. I just think he's one of those hippie, meditating, space cadet types who like to spread sunshine, good karma and that kind of crap. Hell if it works for him more power to him. I just wouldn't want him in my back seat messing up my aggressive vibrations with all that positive bullshit. No offense 

You are right about his math being a bit off though, but I think that goes along with his rainbows and unicorns theme of looking at everything in the happiest possible way.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

focusman said:


> You guys on here are so funny to me....LOL....you are quick to judge based on your own experiences..what you fail to understand
> is that your experience is not my experience, I am my own person, I create my reality..I don't focus on the issues with Uber, and they do have issues,
> I am not going to sit here and say that they don't have them but I look for ways to increase my earnings and to make Uber a great experience for my customers....I will continue to thrive with Uber and in life period because I don't let people and circumstances stop me from getting what I want... I used to blame everyone..Not I don't blame anyone..I just focus on what I can do to get better results next time and I learn from my mistakes..
> I have attached Why many of us that have a Rich Mindset will continue to do well, why those in here and the world who have a poor mindset will continue to complain and point out "the wrong" things that others are doing..I know you can't help yourself, your very mindset controls your actions..so I will never take anything you say personally, you drunk the "poor mentality" Kool aid along time ago and no matter what you do, you will always look for excuses and fault..until you change your mindset and poor habits..


And for 19.95 you get not only the money back guarantee with my VHS series "Fake it Until You Make It!", but I'll throw in the bonus back-handed-self fellatio handbook absolutely free. 
This handy little book teaches you not to READ the posts about other users sharing practices which yield tips, 
But that lying about receiving tips in a secessionist part of this great nation will make YOU feel better and make the troglodytes FEEL WORSE if they believe you! 
Our Operators are standing by, so remember what you're getting:
-Mathmagician VHS on wide-eyed number bending! 
-New Forum Member VHS on how to make a Splash with 'fast and loose' fact molestation! 
-BONUS Back-Handed-Self-Fellatio handbook 
And...(hand to earpiece 'no, that can't be right...okay skeeter I'll tell em') 
2 FREE tickets to the Creationism Museum!!
CALL NOW!!!
('Dixie' Plays him off infomercial)


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> That's a little harsh. I just think he's one of those hippie, meditating, space cadet types who like to spread sunshine, good karma and that kind of crap. Hell if it works for him more power to him. I just wouldn't want him in my back seat messing up my aggressive vibrations with all that positive bullshit. No offense
> 
> You are right about his math being a bit off though, but I think that goes along with his rainbows and unicorns theme of looking at everything in the happiest possible way.


I'm a meditating hippie who believes in Karma .. and I'm aggressive. lol
Best of both worlds, IMHO. I'm also a realist.
Many others have claimed this or that on these forums ..
and many have been challenged.
Many have stepped forth, in good faith and shown the naysayers what's what.
Many others have just whistled into the brown starfish.
Whatever works for you is awesome and I'm happy for anyone who does well with Uber.
My only request (out of fairness to the group) is to be able to back up your self-promotion ..
or STFU about it already. OOOoohhhhhmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> BONUS Back-Handed-Self-Fellatio handbook


Can additional copies of this handbook be ordered separately?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Can additional copies of this handbook be ordered separately?


Just pay $ .69 handling fee!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> But that lying about receiving tips in a secessionist part of this great nation


Hey, the secessionist part IS the great part.

If we could just break off Arizona, New Mexico, Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Arkansas, Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, Kentucky, and South Carolina we would have a well-run, highly productive nation that would leave the nation of commie states to the north and west to wither and fail.

We would have plenty of ports, oil, farmland, and most importantly; good, intelligent hard-working people.

I don't know what we could call it ... maybe "Texas and Friends"?

Anyway, sorry Florida, we would cut you off from the idiot nation but you aren't in our ****ing club either. Don't need a bunch of baby boomers sucking off OUR government teet. And you are screwed because without our workers the remaining states would not have enough workers to steal your social security check money from.

A shout out to the Dakota's, Wyoming and Montana ... Sorry, we'd love to have you but you are just too damn far away! Gonna have to start your own thing up there and maybe we could join up when the rest collapse without the best states :0)


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Hey, the secessionist part IS the great part.
> 
> If we could just break off Arizona, New Mexico, Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Arkansas, Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, Kentucky, and South Carolina we would have a well-run, highly productive nation that would leave the nation of commie states to the north and west to wither and fail.
> 
> ...


Like, but at the same time...
The only reason this kabuki game is holding up in the first place is because we're the world's reserve currency. So we play financial fiat with Monopoly money. Those who have the ability to print the US Dollar still pretty much hold the cards. So if anybody wonders 'how long can this go on?' The answer, according to Smurfy is 'as long as we keep printing our way out, and lending more US dollars to OURSELVES at a rate higher than lending from foreign lenders.' 
See the doc "Fiat Currency" on Netflix for more on this. Or don't, if you want to be happy. 
The secessionist regions, along with the others to a greater or lesser extent, we're sold out by Deindustrialization after World War Two, so now we're a "nation of hamburger stands," with 1 out of 6 citizens on welfare. 
This is in beautiful Secessionist country as well.
See the CATO institute report on Work vs. Welfare Tradeoff. It's published annually and I checked their numbers with my fancy pants college skills. 
And if you've had enough of doing anything for a living, come live in Massachusetts where you can make the equivalent of $62,000 as an average welfare recipient. 
(Drops to knees, prays for outbreak of full on Civil Conflict. Shits getting too boring and depressing.) 
Tee Hee Keep Smiling Everyone! Hillary 2016! 

Sgt Twinkletoes


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> MLM Snake Oil and Jesus in one thread, now who wants to add politics?


Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Hillary 2016!
> 
> Sgt Twinkletoes


Rand Paul 2016!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Rand Paul 2016!


That will happen when Focusman screenshots his claims.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Ask and you shall receive!


Ya never let me down Sarge, living on the left coast makes me appreciate you all the more.

Why moronman keeps posting he pays $25.00 per month for nothing is beyond me... His being so bad at math makes him MLM fodder for sure... Another snake oil salesman above him on the MLM bullshit rainbow pyramid must be happy.

Wait, I know why he is fishing in this hole, if we are dumb enough for Uber we must be the perfect target audience for his MLM bullshit!

opps, I hath spoken shit about another member, my bad.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

focusman said:


> No one said get rich in a few days, its interesting when those who you who wants stay in your false beliefs you bring up the oldest dinosaurs in the industry like amway and herbalife and you bring up your experiences of others who did not know how to effectively share an opportunity without chasing others around. To be successful in any biz venture takes work and dedication to bring out your best and to connect with others who are open. That is why I continue to do well with Uber because I am dedicated to do well. Also Not all MLM are the same. I am in a company now that I paiying $25/month for that allows me to save a ton on my taxes. It allows me to track my mileage and expense, take pictures of my receipts with their app and get discounts off local restaurants, automobile vendors and online vendors like Target, Walmart, etc. So I save about $150-200+/month in savings. How is this a scam, if one, we guarantee satisfaction or your money back and two, I will be saving money on my taxes and things I buy on a daily basis. Yes, I do make money when I share it with others but many people get this from me just for the product and never promote the opportunity and that is fine, the product was selling before there was an opportunity attached to it. It is fine if you don't know how to share without you sounding salesy. It does not mean that everyone has your problem. And do to well with any venture involved money, Uber included, you have to work on yourself and develope some people skills. Oh my God, that means you actually have to change your mindset. LOL..Your stuck in your mediocre ways so anything that challenges you, your ego just can't handle it. Ok, I am done for today. Peace....until next time..I have to follow up on my new customers and prospects


I just went back and re-read this. 
I make more money than you. 
Screenshot challenge. 
Today's my day off, so I'm following up on bathroom and dish cleaning so my queen is happy. 
I'm following up on your bullshit for our entertainment and to make you look stupid. 
Because I'm an informed pessimist, probably with a higher star rating than you too. 
People person? Ppppfff,
CHALLEEEENGE!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Now we just need someone to make a Hitler comparison - like to Travis (oh shit; I've gone and done it) and this thread will be complete!!!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I just went back and re-read this.
> I make more money than you.
> Screenshot challenge.
> Today's my day off, so I'm following up on bathroom and dish cleaning so my queen is happy.
> ...


So funny ... she's got me on cooking, dishes and floors today here


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Hey, the secessionist part IS the great part.
> 
> If we could just break off Arizona,


I grew up in Tucson. Still have family in Tucson,Tempe and Flag. I find Arizona started sucking big time when Evan Meachem was elected Governor. I find its continuing decline into wackland a bummer. As there are not many better places than the Sonoran desert after a monsoon. Kind of funny all the states you mention get more back in taxes than they send in. Yet the folks in those "free states" tolerate dry counties as long as they can have their EBR's and condemn foodstamps.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Rand Paul 2016!


Gary Johnson in 2024 after Hillary's 8.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

focusman said:


> Today was another great day, for me, I started working for Uber at 5:30pm and was done by 11:00 and did about $190 in fares  This was the best Sunday yet, I know there will be plenty more to come.


Good for you brother, as long as you stay positive there will be many more to come, God bless!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I grew up in Tucson. Still have family in Tucson,Tempe and Flag. I find Arizona started sucking big time when Evan Meachem was elected Governor. I find its continuing decline into wackland a bummer. As there are not many better places than the Sonoran desert after a monsoon. Kind of funny all the states you mention get more back in taxes than they send in. Yet the folks in those "free states" tolerate dry counties as long as they can have their EBR's and condemn foodstamps.


How much more do illegal aliens (aka undocumented democrats) take in services than they pay out in taxes? 
Think before you talk about sales tax derived from purchases public money makes.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

focusman said:


> Sorry my math was a little off, I was a bit tired..after my drive.. after Uber's 20% cut it would be $152/5.5- $27.63, you are right, I did not take into consideration all the other variables, that is because I also make extra money selling products to My customers as well, and also get tips on a regular as well..So I usually make much more overall to cover expenses...


DUMBaSS
There you go again with your BULLSHIT spam.

Yes people! 
Mr Successful ****ED up his math because he forgot to mention HE SELLS BULLSHIT ON THE SIDE.
giThe**** outahere


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> So funny ... she's got me on cooking, dishes and floors today here


Funny shit?
Something definitely wrong with the times here. 
I had dinner, kitchen, dishes and water the plants(we have a forest in the house).
What are men of today coming to?   lol


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

What I don't understand is why are you guys replying to this guy? Just ignore him. All he wants is attention like a little girl.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> MLM Snake Oil and Jesus in one thread, now who wants to add politics?


I heard Jesus was a conservative!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

focusman said:


> No it means, I am sharing, that is your interpretation...because I get private emails, all the time from those who thank me for posting some of my messages and if someone needs some clarification or resource or tip, they can simply ask...it is all your interpretation..., I am rude and disrepectful to you..so that again is your interpretation...you are speaking for yourself, no one else..we are all adults here..so if someone does not like what I say, please tell me, it is fine, I will not get offended but don't speak for others, speak for yourself..Be responsible for yourself, Is there anyone here that can not speak for themselves and need someone else to speak for them, please let me know and let me know who you are assigning to be your represantative, LOL ????


I'm 'assigning' chi1cabby to be my representative. I hereby authorize him to tell you, for me - TO BITE ME.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

focusman said:


> I am in Georgia by the way


Is that Beverly Hills, Ga.?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

focusman said:


> No one said get rich in a few days, its interesting when those who you who wants stay in your false beliefs you bring up the oldest dinosaurs in the industry like amway and herbalife and you bring up your experiences of others who did not know how to effectively share an opportunity without chasing others around. To be successful in any biz venture takes work and dedication to bring out your best and to connect with others who are open. That is why I continue to do well with Uber because I am dedicated to do well. Also Not all MLM are the same. I am in a company now that I paiying $25/month for that allows me to save a ton on my taxes. It allows me to track my mileage and expense, take pictures of my receipts with their app and get discounts off local restaurants, automobile vendors and online vendors like Target, Walmart, etc. So I save about $150-200+/month in savings. How is this a scam, if one, we guarantee satisfaction or your money back and two, I will be saving money on my taxes and things I buy on a daily basis. Yes, I do make money when I share it with others but many people get this from me just for the product and never promote the opportunity and that is fine, the product was selling before there was an opportunity attached to it. It is fine if you don't know how to share without you sounding salesy. It does not mean that everyone has your problem. And do to well with any venture involved money, Uber included, you have to work on yourself and develope some people skills. Oh my God, that means you actually have to change your mindset. LOL..Your stuck in your mediocre ways so anything that challenges you, your ego just can't handle it. Ok, I am done for today. Peace....until next time..I have to follow up on my new customers and prospects


I think the scam part comes in where we
have to give you money. I'd rather have the penis pills anyway.

I guess you can't blame the guy for trying though. He probably figured if they're dumb enough to drive around with people puking their cars for a few pennies a mile, they're dumb enough to buy my crap. So...a money back guarantee huh?

Also, ''your stuck' should be, 'you're stuck.' I was getting ready to order $1,000 of your magic tonic, but not now.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

He's still posting on here? lol Last I read he was off trying to recruit more suckers.

If you click his name under his photo, then select IGNORE .. you can save time and oxygen.
He's not worth it.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

hey @focusman , screenshot those earnings or GTFO!

And BTW, if I was in your car, I would probably give you $10 to STFU.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Really interesting how several people asked for the screenshot, and now he seems to be like one of those Amway and Herbalife dinosaurs...


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

focusman said:


> No one said get rich in a few days, its interesting when those who you who wants stay in your false beliefs you bring up the oldest dinosaurs in the industry like amway and herbalife and you bring up your experiences of others who did not know how to effectively share an opportunity without chasing others around. To be successful in any biz venture takes work and dedication to bring out your best and to connect with others who are open. That is why I continue to do well with Uber because I am dedicated to do well. Also Not all MLM are the same. I am in a company now that I paiying $25/month for that allows me to save a ton on my taxes. It allows me to track my mileage and expense, take pictures of my receipts with their app and get discounts off local restaurants, automobile vendors and online vendors like Target, Walmart, etc. So I save about $150-200+/month in savings. How is this a scam, if one, we guarantee satisfaction or your money back and two, I will be saving money on my taxes and things I buy on a daily basis. Yes, I do make money when I share it with others but many people get this from me just for the product and never promote the opportunity and that is fine, the product was selling before there was an opportunity attached to it. It is fine if you don't know how to share without you sounding salesy. It does not mean that everyone has your problem. And do to well with any venture involved money, Uber included, you have to work on yourself and develope some people skills. Oh my God, that means you actually have to change your mindset. LOL..Your stuck in your mediocre ways so anything that challenges you, your ego just can't handle it. Ok, I am done for today. Peace....until next time..I have to follow up on my new customers and prospects


Good luck to you though and I wish you success with whatever you do.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

focusman said:


> Today was another great day, for me, I started working for Uber at 5:30pm and was done by 11:00 and did about $190 in fares  This was the best Sunday yet, I know there will be plenty more to come.


post proof


----------



## Travis Kalanick (Sep 30, 2014)

Focusman what is your driver ID? 

I will make sure you are spotlighted on our driver of the week section of our weekly emails. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Really interesting how several people asked for the screenshot, and now he seems to be like one of those Amway and Herbalife dinosaurs...


I love funny.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> Focusman what is your driver ID?
> 
> I will make sure you are spotlighted on our driver of the week section of our weekly emails.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Travis, I'm poor. I only made $72.05 last night/this morning in over 12 hours! I'm headed over for vittles, and bring'n the young'ns. Call off the dogs. I'll be arriving in a Prius with a pink mustache.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Travis, I'm poor. I only made $72.05 last night/this morning in over 12 hours! I'm headed over for vittles, and bring'n the young'ns. Call off the dogs. Open your Lyft app and you can watch me arrive.


DriverJ, if this is the real number for you, why did you like Travis's post?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> DriverJ, if this is the real number for you, why did you like Travis's post?


Lol ...oh wait u r serious? LOL!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> DriverJ, if this is the real number for you, why did you like Travis's post?


Got a feeling, just maybe, that isn't the real TK, and that was a sarcastic post.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

focusman said:


> Oh ok, I am not here to convince anyone, just because you don't get tips, don't mean no one esle get tips...
> many of you don't know how to connect with people...I don't market service and products that people don't need
> and they are happy to pay me...I am all about win win for me and my customers..no complaints here...


I wonder if this marketing-by-Uber-vehicle idea will catch on, and maybe spread to being used by Jehovah's Witnesses  Imagine the number of people they could reach if they were mobile, speeding through the city in UberX's

If you see that your driver is dressed in a suit with a shiny metal nametag pinned on the chest, and is carrying a large clipboard/organizer, it's time to start running. Fast, in the opposite direction.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

winston said:


> $135 is my share after the uber fees from yesterday. Used about $25 in gas. So about $11/hr before whatever destruction I did to my car. Picked up 2 long fares later in the day or it would have been more like $8 an hour. Pretty typical, wasn't really even slow, just most every ride here is $4-$8.
> 
> Oh, I also got one $2 tip out of 21 rides.


The car destruction is huge, but don't forgot about the car washes, oil changes, etc. All the preventive maintenance and repairs will eat that $11/hr. up, plus you're car will be worthless long before it's time.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This was the weirdest ****ing thread I've read on this site to date.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> And for 19.95 you get not only the money back guarantee with my VHS series "Fake it Until You Make It!", but I'll throw in the bonus back-handed-self fellatio handbook absolutely free.
> This handy little book teaches you not to READ the posts about other users sharing practices which yield tips,
> But that lying about receiving tips in a secessionist part of this great nation will make YOU feel better and make the troglodytes FEEL WORSE if they believe you!
> Our Operators are standing by, so remember what you're getting:
> ...


Hey! Long time listener, first time caller..

Is there any way I can just get the "Back-Handed-Self-Fellatio handbook"?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Hey, the secessionist part IS the great part.
> 
> If we could just break off Arizona, New Mexico, Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Arkansas, Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, Kentucky, and South Carolina we would have a well-run, highly productive nation that would leave the nation of commie states to the north and west to wither and fail.
> 
> ...


Damn.. this makes me moist


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The only time I can recall averaging over $30/hr was working Game day (Iowa Hawkeyes at home against Iowa State).. I would say on average maybe 12/13$. Of course working the weekends is where most of the money is at)...


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

good job, not too shabby for unskilled labor


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, what city are you in? This sounds very un realistic to me. And what is the point of this post? How does it help us?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I sell Amway to riders, got to make a few extra bucks on the side


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

focusman said:


> You guys on here are so funny to me....LOL....you are quick to judge based on your own experiences..what you fail to understand
> is that your experience is not my experience, I am my own person, I create my reality..I don't focus on the issues with Uber, and they do have issues,
> I am not going to sit here and say that they don't have them but I look for ways to increase my earnings and to make Uber a great experience for my customers....I will continue to thrive with Uber and in life period because I don't let people and circumstances stop me from getting what I want... I used to blame everyone..Not I don't blame anyone..I just focus on what I can do to get better results next time and I learn from my mistakes..
> I have attached Why many of us that have a Rich Mindset will continue to do well, why those in here and the world who have a poor mindset will continue to complain and point out "the wrong" things that others are doing..I know you can't help yourself, your very mindset controls your actions..so I will never take anything you say personally, you drunk the "poor mentality" Kool aid along time ago and no matter what you do, you will always look for excuses and fault..until you change your mindset and poor habits..


Oy vey. Rich mindset or not, realistically there is only so much one can make doing Uber. I also believe that each driver has their own experience. I have always tried to drive smarter rather than harder. But here in L.A., it is very hard to make more than $150 a night, unless it is the weekend. If you really want to make a difference in this forum, then why don't you tell us, your fellow drivers, some of the strategies that you use so we can all make more money.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Oy vey. Rich mindset or not, realistically there is only so much one can make doing Uber. I also believe that each driver has their own experience. I have always tried to drive smarter rather than harder. But here in L.A., it is very hard to make more than $150 a night, unless it is the weekend. If you really want to make a difference in this forum, then why don't you tell us, your fellow drivers, some of the strategies that you use so we can all make more money.


Chill...

There are plenty of posts with advice on "how to work", and things you can do to hopefully effect your rating. Do your homework. And check the attitude at the door. We can have fun.

See you next Tuesday


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Which city r u in
Maybe city of uber land


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Chill...
> 
> There are plenty of posts with advice on "how to work", and things you can do to hopefully effect your rating. Do your homework. And check the attitude at the door. We can have fun.
> 
> See you next Tuesday


Attitude? That is hilarious. I have a positive one and I am not the only one here who has an issue with his post. And you will not see me next Tuesday.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Attitude? That is hilarious. I have a positive one and I am not the only one here who has an issue with his post. And you will not see me next Tuesday.


Sounds like you need a hug..

See you next Tuesday.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

If u make from ur first trip $35 and go home with out doing any other trip
Doesn't mean u make that amount of money an hour try to stay extra 4 hours
By then u probably make $7 per hr


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

focusman said:


> I also make extra money selling products to My customers


Products? Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

a lynch mob here


----------



## zuker12 (Oct 28, 2015)

By this topic, mostly I have received bad thoughts about MLM business. Actually, I am very happy to see it. Because, it prevents every online customers from scam. On that occasion, if you would like to deal with first-class multi level marketing website, use *ARM MLM software* for your business.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

focusman said:


> Today was another great day, for me, I started working for Uber at 5:30pm and was done by 11:00 and did about $190 in fares  This was the best Sunday yet, I know there will be plenty more to come.


Heeeeeey! Just like the UBER commercial!


----------



## UberGuitarist (Sep 14, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> $ 190 / 5.5 hours = $ 34.54 / hour, but not $ 30.5. If it's gross, then $ 34.54 × 0.8 = $ 27.64 / hour, but again, not 30.5. I think you are a liar or a braggart.


And I think you must be a diplomat, or motivational speaker, or some other expert on human relations.


----------

